# Crazy Block



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Did a prime now block in downtown Dallas last night. All apartments, suites, etc.

1) GPS had the wrong location on every one. Had to call customer each time. Sometimes I could adjust the pin to complete drop off, other times I had to walk to an area where the gps recognized the drop off. Resulting in 300ft or more away from the apartment.
2) Gate codes didn't work on 3 out of 7 deliveries. Had to call customer, they had to come down.
3) Apartment codes not working to let me in. Had to call customer to come down.
4) No parking, had to park in middle of street. 
5) Several deliveries had multiple packages, resulting in long walks, several stairs, long hall ways. Multiple trips back to vehicle due to not being able to carry all at one time.

1-4 I can deal with, but 5 was an eye opener. Purchasing some kind of foldable cart today. lol...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

1 is probably for packages. Prime/WF/Fresh you deliver to customer door and not to locker (which is typically where the gps is pointing to).


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

lol.. so I went to pick up my 3 hour block. Dude points at me and says..."Your block is over here at the end." The lady next to me had 10 smallish packages, I'm thinking easy night...cool. I arrive at my block and it is literally....22 large boxes all 30-48lbs each. Plus 5 other small-med boxes. One guys asks if I have a truck, I say nope and this may not fit in my car. I manage 6 boxes in the trunk and I stop because I realize the route is not going to fit in my car, I bring the route back and tell the guys there is no way it's going to fit in my car and ask if there is another route I could do, they say no, they tell me to leave. I look at the summary and it says 18 of the packages are at one drop off, but it was due before 3:00pm (my route didn't start till 5:30). So those 18 would have came back to the warehouse anyway. I've heard other drivers say sometimes the guys at the warehouse do some crazy shit to blocks/routes, maybe this was one of them. lol.. I've done 3 hour routes with 35 packages, don't mind the driving but this route wouldn't come close to fitting in half of the vehicles I see driving flex routes.

So one of the guys says I should email support because it could be flagged as a "rejected block" but I'm wondering if this is true since I tried to load it in my car and it just wouldn't fit? What would you guys do if a block is too much for your vehicle? My brother said something interesting, he said he would have loaded what he could, told the guys at the warehouse he'll be back for the rest. He said this way I also would be getting over time since the route took longer. Does that sound like good advice to try if this happens again?

Total weight of the block in my car would been over 900lbs btw. Anyone else process a route this heavy before in a small car like my Focus? lol...


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

As long as you're driving the correct size for your route you're fine. 3 hour blocks = any small car, they take back anything that doesn't fit. 5 hour block you better have a large vehicle or risk a writeup.

Theres really no rhyme or reason to it and the warehouse just assembles routes already compiled by "logistics", which I'm guessing is mostly computer generated.

And no they don't care about time of day, toll roads, dirt roads, mud roads, or no existent roads. If the mailman can get there they expect you too. Schools after dark with gates locked? Take it anyways. Business park at 7 pm? Absolutely. I usually just leave the crap there anyways because its not going back to the warehouse which adds another 2-3 hours of unpaid driving.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Thx for the comments! "I usually just leave the crap there anyways because its not going back to the warehouse which adds another 2-3 hours of unpaid driving."

yah...I did 2 deliveries recently where the business was closed and I just put it in a safe location, took the picture and left. We'll see if that ends up being ok. Not going back to the warehouse anymore if I can help it. Even though my brother thinks he should be paid to go back to the warehouse if it ends up being outside of his block time. Still waiting to see if he gets overtime for that situation. lol..


----------

